# guess we now know how the Muslim community feels



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Muslim Representative: It's Up to White British to Integrate More

They don't share our values, way of life or traditions. Now we must conform to theirs?

I think not


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

in England - the Muslims have actually FORCED hospitals and the like to kick out uniformed British military from the common waiting rooms - How in God's name can they claim the need for people meeting them half way?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The plans have already been made public. Laws will be passed to make white flight moot, as they export the muslim controlled inner city residents to the suburbs. Even if those "Christmas Lovers" manage find refuge in the country, their children will be bussed back in for 'schooling'. Integration will be forced on them by the elites.

They desperately need a British Trump.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

What is the tipping point for when people wake up, I'm surly not going to change the way I live and what I believe just because another ideology is offended, I was here first........


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rstanek said:


> What is the tipping point for when people wake up, I'm surly not going to change the way I live and what I believe just because another ideology is offended, I was here first........


This is a case of PC winning out over common sense and critical thinking.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes, by all means appease and encourage Muslims to take over so the United Kingdom can be an Islamic Island. And libtards can not understand why many other do not want unbridled Hijrah which leads to slaughter and elimination of the hosting culture. Convert, die or be enslaved.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> This is a case of PC winning out over common sense and critical thinking.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


This is nothing less than the intentional destruction of European culture.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> This is nothing less than the intentional destruction of European culture.


I agree. And the amount of bribe money behind it must be huge. Who is funding this? Saudi Arabia? Iran? Or just the world wide 1% elite and bankers who see economic opportunity in destroyed countries?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

rstanek said:


> What is the tipping point for when people wake up, I'm surly not going to change the way I live and what I believe just because another ideology is offended, I was here first........


You're starting to sound like Chief Sitting Bull.

I agree totally BTW, and that doesn't make us wrong though.

Just saying...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I agree. And the amount of bribe money behind it must be huge. Who is funding this? Saudi Arabia? Iran? Or just the world wide 1% elite and bankers who see economic opportunity in destroyed countries?


The Saudis have been at the root of mosque building throughout the West. The globalists see the Muslims as a means to an end. 
That is my position, anyway.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> You're starting to sound like Chief Sitting Bull.
> 
> I agree totally BTW, and that doesn't make us wrong though.
> 
> Just saying...


Yes, and how did it go for Custer, I've been supporting myself since I was 15 years old, I pay taxes, go to church and try to treat people the way I want to be treated, if I'm told the way I live my life is wrong, well, it's going to be a long day for some folks, just saying


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> This is nothing less than the intentional destruction of European culture.


Agreed. I believe the ones behind it are hell bent on the destruction. But they are duping these lower level politicians into helping the under the guise of political correctness.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

PCBS in the form appeaseming the Muslims will be the death of many a nation before it's all said and done. It's not immigration, integration, or assimilation, it's invasion. Until people get that through their thick skulls the Muslim march to world domination will continue.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Yes, and how did it go for Custer...


Exactly.

On top of that us Natives are Semi-Auto equipped, unlike the Natives Custer faced; they were very lucky if they had a lever repeater.

Nationwide concealed carry, and the elimination of gun free zones would pretty much stop the Muzzie dirt bags here. If that doesn't happen the Muzzies will soon learn to target the libtards, who won't be able to stop the madness. I truly believe that an armed population soon makes for a polite and safe society, and eventually even the libtards will get it and start moving to the Safe Zones and continue their libtard ways. Much as they are doing right now.

Europe however, is going to pay a pretty heavy price for their libtard gun policies. There won't be any Safe Zones for them, they are about to be 100% Muzzified.


----------

